# Marlin and Tuna at The Rigs



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Made the trip this week to the rigs out of Destin and had a great time. Got a blue and had great tuna action. I poted up videos and pics on my blog at http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/

Here is a shot of the marlin release.



Also, one of the tuna.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Thank you for a great trip John and Allen, resting a bit and ready to go back ...:thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great job guys !


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Nice , hope its still good in Sept. I got a trip out there planned


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Just gotta be in the right place. September is prime ****** time.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Great job guys! That is such a good trip. What kind of boat is it? I really like the layout!!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sea Vee 390i. It's twin inboard diesel Volvo IPS 600's


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Finished off with a little lemon pepper on the green egg!


----------



## reelhard86 (Jul 8, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Very nice job, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks. We sure had fun


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks man. It was a blast.


----------

